# BORLA PERFORMANCE on Actor James Cromwell's TT-RS..



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

2013 FASTIVUS @Willow Springs International Raceway - Rosamond,CA







*LINK to Borla Products:*
http://www.borla.com/search/?fields...n:"tt-rs"~+OR+Model:"tt-rs"~+OR+sku:"tt-rs"~)


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone know or think the the diffuser can be fitted to a 2.0T AWD TT?


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I love it, and your pricing is great! Any chance you will make a test pipe kit so we can go from the downpipe back? Or even a whole turbo back 

That diffuser is a nice touch. How much downforce does it add or is it a fashion accessory? Also, are there any issues with heat build up under there?


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Great exhaust...I have it on my ttrs and it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. Probably one of the best (if not the best) sounding exhausts for this car. Its dual pipe nature and the double canisters probably have a lot to do with how nice it sounds.

Unfortunately the diffuser seems like a good idea, but it does not mount centered to to the rear valence so it creates a level of asymmetry that would bother me, personally.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

TTRStud said:


> Great exhaust...I have it on my ttrs and it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. Probably one of the best (if not the best) sounding exhausts for this car. Its dual pipe nature and the double canisters probably have a lot to do with how nice it sounds.
> 
> Unfortunately the diffuser seems like a good idea, but it does not mount centered to to the rear valence so it creates a level of asymmetry that would bother me, personally.



Agreed! Borla sounds the best, hands down.

I wonder if there is a level of adjustability? Cause it looks very close to being perfect symmetry...just a tweak to the right and it would be perfect.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

311-in-337 said:


> Agreed! Borla sounds the best, hands down.
> 
> I wonder if there is a level of adjustability? Cause it looks very close to being perfect symmetry...just a tweak to the right and it would be perfect.


Since I don't have own a diffuser I can't tell, however, I can only speculate based on deductive reasoning. It appears that the diffuser itself mounts to the exhaust. If that's the case, unless there is slack on the mounting holes, it seems like it may be fixed in place with no adjustability. If it were adjustable I would probably consider it, but ONLY if I could have it in black so that it blends in better with the rest of the valence


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

TTRStud said:


> Great exhaust...I have it on my ttrs and it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. Probably one of the best (if not the best) sounding exhausts for this car. Its dual pipe nature and the double canisters probably have a lot to do with how nice it sounds.
> 
> Unfortunately the diffuser seems like a good idea, but it does not mount centered to to the rear valence so it creates a level of asymmetry that would bother me, personally.


Good obs on the asymmetry. That looks really bad. The position of the two oem valence fins in relation to the borla fins is glaring. I'm shocked they overlooked something so obvious.


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Koa1 said:


> Good obs on the asymmetry. That looks really bad. The position of the two oem valence fins in relation to the borla fins is glaring. I'm shocked they overlooked something so obvious.


Leave it up to a perfectionist, high level attention to detail individual like myself to find things like these effortlessly!


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Love it

Looks fantastic:thumbup:


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Nice diffuser for sure! Any vids of the exhaust system?


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

The RS looked great at Fastivus!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

j-dub said:


> The RS looked great at Fastivus!:thumbup:


Yes it looked great and also had plenty of power and handled well. Very capable of low 1:30s @ WSIR!

BTW the strakes look great and visually align perfect to the valence.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it looked great and also had plenty of power and handled well. Very capable of low 1:30s @ WSIR!
> 
> BTW the strakes look great and visually align perfect to the valence.



So is there some adjustability?

If I want it in black, I have to paint/powdercoat it?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2009)

311-in-337 said:


> So is there some adjustability?
> 
> If I want it in black, I have to paint/powdercoat it?
> 
> Thanks!


We designed our hardware with slots to accomodate variances for installation. Our Exhaust Diffuser does not contact any part of your TT-RS and allows adequate air-flow on all sides for exhaust heat to exit.

We offer our Exhaust Diffuser in a silver metallic powder coat finish. We understand this product will be scuffed from road debris. Our finish matches the base material, reducing the contrast and maintenance of a dark color finish. It is easily customizable by the customer and if needed, this accessory is easily removed with (4) bolts for touch-up. 

Thanks for your interest in Borla for your TT-RS!


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it looked great and also had plenty of power and handled well. Very capable of low 1:30s @ WSIR!
> 
> BTW the strakes look great and *visually align perfect to the valence*.


Huh???










Also, if we observer the image that shows the piece directly from underneath, it appears that there isn't enough side-to-side slack, if for example, James Cromwell wanted to move the diffuser to the right in order to align it. It seems to be fixed to the exhaust, so alignment is dependent upon exhaust position.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

would be nice to see the screws flush with the diffuser. a metal countersink bit and some different screws = win. 

wind resistance and all ya know


----------

